# A hole in my heart



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Last night we had to say goodbye to our sweet boy George. 
Absolutely distraught and heart broken, never seen my husband so upset either. I feel bad, it's just not the same without him. He just added something to the group and now it's empty. Did not enjoy playing with the others today at all. Trying so hard to be "normal" with the others. I know time will heal me (us) but it really really hurts. 
I don't know what happened and why. He just seemed a bit "off" yesterday and we separated him and had him in the lounge to keep an eye on him cause we could not tell what was wrong... He seemed ok after eating some food and drinking water. We were going to take him to the vet today just for her to check him out... (He was overweight, but we had him and everyone else on a healthier diet- certain it was a contributing factor )But after we had our dinner he just started gasping - called my husband over and then he passed minutes later in our arms. I keep re-living that horrid moment in my head. 

My sweetie pie George. My Georgie boy I miss you terribly. You were the spark in our lives. You were such a good boy. Please forgive me for not noticing anything earlier. Love you always xxxx 

Old pic, but my favourite one.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Aw, what a little fatty <3 . He looks like my Baby who passed away recently. 

Please don't blame yourself for his passing. It's normal to blame yourself, and if you read the Rainbow Bridge threads you'll see that everyone feels responsible. But my guess is that George had a great life and knew that he was loved. I hope that you spend some time thinking about the good times with George. xx


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Minky! Your words helps a lot. 
I shed a few tears on the bus this morning. Tried so hard to keep it in. Bus driver saw me and at the next stop he got off his seat and came to ask me if I am ok. Thought that was very sweet of him. 
Thankfully made it through the day at work.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, he looks like a beautiful boy! What a cute fattymunchkin. I love chubby rats. <3 I am sure he knows how much he is loved.


----------

